

Wikipedia and the Meaning of Truth - razorburn
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/21558/page1/

======
nazgulnarsil
I don't trust wikipedia on issues in the soft sciences. it's a nice reference
for the hard sciences.

------
ram1024
i absolutely love wikipedia. it's such an organic system that just WORKS so
well, it's elegant. if i need something absolutely factual i will of course
take it from vetted sources. but when i am just researching day-to-day
curiousities, i'll gladly accept the word of "a friend who seems to know what
he's talking about"

that's what wikipedia is to me

